# Mac x11 terminal dosent start.?



## SENA (May 21, 2009)

Mac x11 terminal dosent start.? when i click it suddenly come and gone. (like a flash). the only prob. is terminal starting. text wrangle, gimp, inkspace working well. 

this error msg. came tru terminal shell.

Last login: Sun May 17 04:56:41 on ttys000 dyld: lazy symbol binding failed: Symbol not found: _tgetent Referenced from: /bin/bash Expected in: flat namespace

dyld: Symbol not found: _tgetent Referenced from: /bin/bash Expected in: flat namespace

[Process completed]

what is this. please help. I have mac book pro (os x 10.5.7 Leapord)


----------



## russell23 (Jul 10, 2009)

Could please post you .bashrc .profiles or check them for any wrong thing.

For this, you may install iTerm! (I heared iTerm is much better than Terminal, I am using terminal, though).

Post your experiences, so that it may be useful to forthcoming users.


----------

